# Connection Problems



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 22, 2002)

We are experiencing routing problems relating to the move from Verio, combined with some issues with the Time-Warner backbone connection.  You may experience temporary "page not founds" and slow loads as the engineers work on the problem.  I'm hoping for a rapid resolution.

If you're encountering this problem, please let me know.

Thank you!
:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 23, 2002)

Ok, I've gotten an update:

Short english version is : Because of the nature of the network situation, theres some crossed wires.  They should be resolved over the next several days I've been assured.

Long version


Old setup:

Martialtalk - Router - Verios Network - Internet

New setup

Martialtalk - Router - Verio - Internet
                  \ router - New NOC - Internet


This is an over simplification, but basically, the traffic gets lost trying to find the correct path to the server due to the routers configuration.

Verios being completely removed from the main routing picture, and once that happens, traffic should resume routing correctly.

(hope that makes sence)

Hang in there, it's getting better.

Thank you!:asian:


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 23, 2002)

...once again, I'm not getting e-mail updates to threads I've posted to.  Grrr.  Example is the thread I started in the 'Sports Entertainment' forum.  I got an e-mail update for the first reply, but nothing for the subsequent posts.

Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 1, 2002)

Ok, if I got the answer right.... You'll only get 1 notification.  Thats for the FIRST reply.  Each additional one won't generate an email unless you respond to the thread, there-by reseting an internal flag.

hope that helps.


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 1, 2002)

Yeah, I eventually figured that out.  I think the e-mail updates state something to this effect as well.

Thanks!

Cthulhu


----------

